# My Little Rescue Project *snake pictures*



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Meet Jor, (or Jory), short for Jörmungandr (Your-muhn-gun-dar ) Just think of "Your"

I chose that name because Jor is unsexed, I didn't want to say "him" or "her" and I definitely didn't' want to call Jor "it"

So, I did something stupid as some of you might know and stopped by Petco. Saw a extremely tiny baby who was clearly skinny and under the weather. I couldn't do anything then so I went home and went through my stuff, I had all I needed to set up another tank. (The extras came in handy!) 
I didn't want to pay the store, but I was unable to convince them to release him since he was clearly sick and not eating. So.. I cracked and ended up paying for him. $40. Hoping to nurse him back to health and rehome him.

Jor's 2 grams, and maybe 9 inches long, more like 7. Veeeeery small.
So, without further ado, little Jory. 
















Snapped a picture when I was moving Jor to his/her tank. My hands are quite small.








Jor's set up for now









Sigh, I'm having a hard time not saying "him" lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Cute little thing. As much as we hate to pay to save them, sometimes it's all we can do to save them. You did right by your heart Celeste, and that's all that matters. Best of luck getting Jor healthy and finding him a new home when he's ready.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck getting jor healthy again... hes lucky you went by the pet store


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Good on you for rescuing him. Jor is a very colorful little Rat Snake. 
Most of those pet stores don't have adequate heat for yound Herps. I'm stoked that Jor found you and vice versa.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Cute little thing. As much as we hate to pay to save them, sometimes it's all we can do to save them. You did right by your heart Celeste, and that's all that matters. Best of luck getting Jor healthy and finding him a new home when he's ready.


Thank you <3 I appreciate the kind words of support.



circlemkennels said:


> good luck getting jor healthy again... hes lucky you went by the pet store


Thank you, so far it's looking good! I better learn to stay away from petstores until I'm living on my own. My family wants to kill me xD



EckoMac said:


> Good on you for rescuing him. Jor is a very colorful little Rat Snake.
> Most of those pet stores don't have adequate heat for yound Herps. I'm stoked that Jor found you and vice versa.


Thank you!  Yeah, the enclosures were all off. They also put them into very stressful environments with little time to acclimate, therefore they don't eat/get sick.
I reported them, but here are some other examples I took that day 

















He ate!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wakey wakey little snakey. (Their pupils get small when the sun hits 'em.)


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Another size comparison, and my hands aren't big (I'm 5'2). He also put on a gram! 









He's getting more spunk to 'im! That's a good sign, means he's getting his energy back.









I fed him the other half. I knew his body could physically take a whole one, but I wasn't sure he had the energy for it. (which seemed to be the case, he struggled with the first half, a little better this time). Also the paper's there to prevent him from ingesting the substrate. Normally I wouldn't care but he's so itty I don't want to risk it.
















And just for cuteness


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

No pictures yet, but he gained another gram, got a bit longer, and filled out a bit. He's not as delicate anymore.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

"cuteness" really? I avoided this thread long enough, your pictures are far too good for me to be able to look at! lol Good for you for rescuing no matter what kind of animal  Glad its doing better  Can you tell if snakes are male or female?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone asked that on another thread, so yay for easy copy and paste! 

Snakes are commonly sexed in two different ways.

One is "popping" where a finger is placed behind the cloaca and push/roll it up so it causes the genitalia to become exposed. If you see hemipenes pop out, it's a male, if not, female.

Another is the use of a probe, this picture explains it. 









He's far too small to do either to, but when he gets older my friend will probably have a vet do it.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Awh, that's awesome!
He is a cutie!

I have paid and nursed back to health many reptiles so it's nice to see i'm not the only sucker for reptiles and such 

Glad he is making such a speedy recovery;
I am hoping those other animals get help as well.
Especially those leos!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> Awh, that's awesome!
> He is a cutie!
> 
> I have paid and nursed back to health many reptiles so it's nice to see i'm not the only sucker for reptiles and such


You mean I'm not the only one? Yippe! :hammer: 



> Glad he is making such a speedy recovery;
> I am hoping those other animals get help as well.
> Especially those leos!!!


They're being investigated from what I've been told, fingers crossed.

He got a whole pinkie down!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a picture of his bump from that last feeding. 









Here's a picture from today, before feeding, he's filled out a lot! He'll be going to my friend soon, so this is likely the last meal with me. Looks like I won't have to worry about moving him out of quarantine then, he'll be at her house before his quarantine is up.









He can handle good sized ones now, snakes are amazing.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

He's (or she) a good lookin little bugger, nice color pattern. :thumbsup:
Good job giving him a good home and getting him eating also, that can sometimes be hard to do. :cheers: Oh, u r too young for beer cheers...ha ha ha ha


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Really, really used to be into reptiles...big ones. Boas, pythons, monitors, you name it. Good job on the rescue...and btw John Wooden is a God...GO PURDUE!!!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

DMTWI said:


> He's (or she) a good lookin little bugger, nice color pattern. :thumbsup:
> Good job giving him a good home and getting him eating also, that can sometimes be hard to do. :cheers: Oh, u r too young for beer cheers...ha ha ha ha


LOL! Thank you, it'll be fun to see how he matures. And I'll stick with water and Pepsi 



Saint Francis said:


> Really, really used to be into reptiles...big ones. Boas, pythons, monitors, you name it. Good job on the rescue...and btw John Wooden is a God...GO PURDUE!!!!


Monitors are powerful animals, seen some nasty wounds inflicted by them! Thank you!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's now at 7 grams, and he just shed last night, his color pattern is very interesting now, though it probably won't really show for a few days. So I get a little keepsake 

If all goes according to plan, he'll be shipped to his new home on Monday, and arrive Tuesday morning.

These first ones are from a week ago, before he shed.
His head that gave him the "bull terrier/corn mix" title.








I take that back, he's a rattler/cobra/bull terrier/corn mix.

















And ones from today!
















He's adorable when he's angry
















His shed next to one of Ryuk's that's about 2 months oldish. It's not terribly accurate since sheds are often stretched during the shedding process, Jor's shed is notably longer than him.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

After having a stressful day dealing with lazy delivery men and snarky staff he arrived safe and sound.

She was letting him slowly get acclimated to the lower temps rather than just tossing him into the cooler correct hide. (It was hotter than expected... I'm glad I decided to put that ice pack in.) 








And this is his new home, larger than it looks, he's in the tropics now.  (She bought stuff for BPs... sooo the decor isn't corn themed by any means)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jor looks good and I'm glad he made it safely to his new home! Hope his new "mommy" keeps you updated, so you can keep us updated.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

She has been  He's been doing really well, he already... made his mark on her. Snake folks might know what I mean, from the OTHER dangerous end.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO @ made his mark on her. I get what that means. Too funny. Glad she's keeping you updated on him though.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry I took so long guys! Been busy with Camp Love-A-Pet.

Jor has been doing really well, he's settled in nicely to his new home, is eating well, and putting on weight, he's up to 9.3 grams now and 12 inches long.

She had her vet check him over not too long ago, no respiratory infection, no mites, she said he looks good. Still too small to sex though.

Sorry for the large size, you can see how his colors have changed in a ... interesting way. And he's got a belly now!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm not bearing good news... took me a bit to get ready to post this.

Jor has passed, about a week and a half ago his mom noticed a kink, she brought him into the herp vet and she said either he'd live and okay life (the kink was very minor and near his cloaca), or if he was acting like he was in pain (not eating) it would be kinder to humanely euthanize him. Later that night he wouldn't eat, so she gave him some space, thinking maybe it was just stress from the vet visit. I was chatting with her and she told me how the visit went, the next day she went to check on him and he had passed by then. So she didn't get his body on ice fast enough to have an autopsy done but did consult with the herp vet again.

She said it likely wasn't kink-related, but rather he likely had organ damage from the improper care as a hatchling (also that could've caused weak bones due to the lack of calcium explaining the kink that came without any seen incidents, he had just been in his tank), and that once he reached a certain weight, his body could no longer support itself. (which she mentioned he had capped off in the double digits a week or so prior and he hadn't been really gaining since)

She cremated him and put him in a little urn. And made a agreement with her roommate, she's going to foster for a local reptile rescue as a way to remember him. I thought that was sweet... I'm just grateful that he was loved before he died, she did a really good job caring for him and I know she had a hard time dealing with his death. She was making a lot of progress and he was doing so well. It shocked us both.

Rest in peace little snakey you'll grow big enough to encircle the world over the bridge.

These were taken a few days prior
http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae38/skyrisestables/2012-09-15211854.jpg
http://i955.photobucket.com/albums/ae38/skyrisestables/2012-09-15211721.jpg


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so sad. I like how she is going to honor him.


----------

